# CXP - Corporate Express Australia



## GreatPig (3 September 2004)

A heavy morning of trading for CXP - Yahoo is showing today's volume so far as being one share at $5.39.

Brokerage must be a killer...

GP


----------



## Joe Blow (3 September 2004)

*Re: CXP - Volume = 1 share*

Someone's trying to manipulate the share price!

Must be the insto's!


----------



## awg (17 March 2010)

*Re: CXP - Volume = 1 share*

An out-of-fashion company judging by the dearth of recent posts.

I recently added this to my "long-term fundamental" portfolio.

I wasnt expecting a T/O

25% offer premium to market at effective $5.72 is ok by me, my cost is under $4, board is recommending acceptance.

Now all I need is for more of the targets I acquired for "T/O possibilty" component of my portfolio to do their thing


----------



## soren_lorensen (17 March 2010)

yeah very pleasant surprise on that news , interesting tactic there awg, did you have aoe too? this went up 40% recently, how would one decide on purchasing stocks that have takeover targets written on them!! thats the hard part i guess.


----------



## awg (17 March 2010)

soren_lorensen said:


> yeah very pleasant surprise on that news , interesting tactic there awg, did you have aoe too? this went up 40% recently, how would one decide on purchasing stocks that have takeover targets written on them!! thats the hard part i guess.




didnt have AOE, but do hold other gassers....waiting!

I have several methods of searching for TO targets,( or major investments) including threads on this forum, news, scans, my own research.

Put them in a watchlist, do some reading and fundamental and tech analysis etc etc

Narrow it down until you have a few favorites, then it does get hard, cause you have to decide how to allocate your capital..like a choice of 2 between GXY and ORE

cant win them all, got lucky with this one, although I bought this on long term fundamentals, which makes most any company an attractive TO target.


----------

